# MTB gloves - full or half finger



## gmcunni (Aug 15, 2008)

which is better and why?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Full finger, you won't believe how many trees you will hit with your knuckles.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

I ride with full fingers. They help protect the digits better if you fall as well as when riding through overgrown trails with brush and prickers. The downside is if you need to get at something in your pack, you have to take them off, while fingerless gloves give you more dexterity. Personal preference really.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> I ride with full fingers. They help protect the digits better if you fall as well as when riding through overgrown trails with brush and prickers. The downside is if you need to get at something in your pack, you have to take them off, while fingerless gloves give you more dexterity. Personal preference really.



Really?  I don't seem to have any trouble getting into my pack with mine on.  Then again I may have never tried.

I rode with half fingered gloves up until a few rides ago and to be honest I never really had a problem with them, other than the occasional scrape from a pricker bush or something.  I also have no complaints about the full fingers that I recently got, they don't really seem to be any hotter or anything.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Chainlove has a pair on right now


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Chainlove has a pair on right now



Isn't that convenient, kinda ugly for my taste though.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Really?  I don't seem to have any trouble getting into my pack with mine on.  Then again I may have never tried.



Not saying it's not possible to get stuff out of your pack. I just find it easier with the gloves off. Another example was trying to work the video camera the other night. I couldn't navigate the menus that easily. Same sometimes with the GPS, but that's the geek factor slipping in there so it might not apply to everyone.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Chainlove has a pair on right now



that is what prompted me to ask the question 

but the read/white/blue thing wasn't for me.. i'm more into earth-tones!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

It'll look like you are an Olympic athlete.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not saying it's not possible to get stuff out of your pack. I just find it easier with the gloves off. Another example was trying to work the video camera the other night. I couldn't navigate the menus that easily. Same sometimes with the GPS, but that's the geek factor slipping in there so it might not apply to everyone.



You seemed to have no problem taking a leak with them on.....


----------



## severine (Aug 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Isn't that convenient, kinda ugly for my taste though.



Sort of have an Evil Knievel feel to them.  :lol:

I have half finger gloves.  Only rode with them a few times now but I like them.  The palm padding seems to help (but maybe it's my imagination).  Not sure I've been through anything that really put them to the test of actually protecting my hands though.  Having dexterity is nice.  I hate gloves in general because of that loss of dexterity.  These are a nice compromise.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You seemed to have no problem taking a leak with them on.....





:lol:


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

*Captain America!*



gmcunni said:


> that is what prompted me to ask the question
> 
> but the read/white/blue thing wasn't for me..



If you work the rest of your gear right, you could pull off looking like this guy:


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> they don't really seem to be any hotter or anything.



i was hoping for a comment on this.. i expected to hear they made hands hot/sweat more. glad to hear it is not the case.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

They might go good with the sunglasses currently on SAC:





 :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i was hoping for a comment on this.. i expected to hear they made hands hot/sweat more. glad to hear it is not the case.



Your preoccupied with riding you don't even notice


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You seemed to have no problem taking a leak with them on.....



Well, like I said, it's only a problem when I need to access *small *items. :smile:

But seriously, I sometimes worry whether I have any poison ivy oil on my gloves when doing my business,,,, :-o


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i was hoping for a comment on this.. i expected to hear they made hands hot/sweat more. glad to hear it is not the case.



Mine seem to be pretty light weight, so your experience may vary.  That is one thing that I was worried about too though.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

What I didn't like with my half finger gloves is that the finger holes got stretched and annoyed me while riding.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, look at the color of these baby's
http://forums.alpinezone.com/33624-six-six-one-descend-bike-glove-full-finger.html


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 15, 2008)

I have both. I have been using the fingerless for XC, around town... full fingered for those special moments with the MTB

Full I find are not much hotter... a little, but not much. The only time full fingered annoyed me was, like Greg, when I had to do something that took dexterity and handling of slippery items - like when changing a flat. With fingerless I could keep them on, but with full fingered I have to take them off cuz tools just feel slipperier and its just annoying...

actually, my glove, the 661 Raji glove, is one of their lighter ones... very airy... prob why it feels nice and cool.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Wow, look at the color of these baby's
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/33624-six-six-one-descend-bike-glove-full-finger.html



Sweet!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> I have both. I have been using the fingerless for XC, around town... full fingered for those special moments with the MTB
> 
> Full I find are not much hotter... a little, but not much. The only time full fingered annoyed me was, like Greg, when I had to do something that took dexterity and handling of slippery items - like when changing a flat. With fingerless I could keep them on, but with full fingered I have to take them off cuz tools just feel slipperier and its just annoying...



I could see wanting to take them off to do something like change a flat.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> actually, my glove, the 661 Raji glove, is one of their lighter ones... very airy... prob why it feels nice and cool.



I have the Descente XC Glove, which doesn't look nearly as airy as the Raji.  My hands sweat either way when I'm riding.  I haven't noticed any difference really.  Of course I've only used them twice and it wasn't particularly hot either time.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/31846-descente-xc-glove-mens.html


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 15, 2008)

i sweat like a hog so i use the half finger until it gets too cold - its not that the full finger are hotter, i just don't like the feeling of the soaked full finger gloves. right now my gloves are sooooo rank!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 15, 2008)

I've never seen such a bunch of girls in my life.
Half finger gloves, thank you!

I do like full finger gloves under certain circumstances, but ptard style is the way to go for hot summer days.
If you can't take a few scrapes and scratches on your hands, then ............oh, never mind.  I'll go talk to my gal pals.  They don't mind a few boo boo's.

I'll tell all your wives that you worry about your hands and would like a manicure for christmas.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I've never seen such a bunch of girls in my life.
> Half finger gloves, thank you!
> 
> I do like full finger gloves under certain circumstances, but ptard style is the way to go for hot summer days.
> ...



:lol:  I needs my hands for stuffs...


----------

